# Moving cats to the UK



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I spent all day researching this issue. Even though the UK authorities Defra told me that one month ago, they have changed the law and now pets can travel via air in cabin and don't have to go through cargo (previously, cargo was the only option INTO the UK)airlines are slow to react and none would take in cabin cats into the UK. 

I must mention that the laws on pet importation have been relaxed quite a bit lately.

It was extremely hard to book 2 cats into cargo to co ordinate our flights as well, all on the same day on short notice. Needless to say, I don't like the cargo travel for my fur babies as well! So we found an alternative, fly from CPH to AMS (amsterdam) and then take the train for an hour and a half to Hook of Holland ferry to Harwich as on- foot passengers and they will take our 2 cats. The cats however, have to be in designated cages provided by the ferry and we cannot have them in our cabins .We can check on them at all times and feed and water them during the 8 hour crossing.

Our cats have their EU passports and current rabies vacinations documented.

I am posting this as an option cat parents can use. Will post more after our trip Oct 9th.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

MultiCrayon said:


> Well, I spent all day researching this issue. Even though the UK authorities Defra told me that one month ago, they have changed the law and now pets can travel via air in cabin and don't have to go through cargo (previously, cargo was the only option INTO the UK)


When did this rule change? Do they have the information posted on the interwebs?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> When did this rule change? Do they have the information posted on the interwebs?


The Defra website says it's up to each airline whether to accept pets in the cabin. At the moment most airlines will not take pets in cabin for transatlantic flights.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The Defra website says it's up to each airline whether to accept pets in the cabin. At the moment most airlines will not take pets in cabin for transatlantic flights.


I think I understand now. But it still says that you cannot bring a pet into the UK except through cargo on air flights no matter if the airline allowed it or not except in the case of service animals. Did this change? I could not find anything on it.

I found out I have a contact within british airways who gave me information on sending a pet through their carrier in cargo. She was the one who set up the pet transport system within BA. The information she provided makes me feel much more calm about our baby in cargo. She said that cats do very well. Once the lights go down they go to sleep and seem to have no concept of time which is what I suspected. She said that dogs are completely different and can freak out easily. They have NEVER had a cat die in cargo transport since they started. I feel better.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> The Defra website says it's up to each airline whether to accept pets in the cabin. At the moment most airlines will not take pets in cabin for transatlantic flights.



I believe KLM does.

Pets in the cabin

A small cat or dog can be taken into the Economy Class cabin of all KLM flights, and in Business Class on KLM flights within Europe:

In a hard shell kennel no higher than 20 cm (7.9 in). Your pet must be able to stand up and lie down comfortably.
Total weight of pet + travel bag or kennel may be no more than 6 kg (13 lbs).
The kennel must be put under the seat in front of you.


Always make a reservation by telephone or through Manage my Booking at least 48 hours in advance. Please note that we have room for a limited number of kennels in the cabin.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Maltoo said:


> I believe KLM does.
> 
> Pets in the cabin
> 
> ...


"Within Europe" would not include flights between the US and UK.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> "Within Europe" would not include flights between the US and UK.


That is in Business Class but in Economy Class they are allowed the way I understand that to read

"Pets in the cabin

A small cat or dog can be taken into the Economy Class cabin of all KLM flights"

I will call KLM later and confirm that.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

The trouble lies with bringing pets in the cabin to the uk. It doesn't matter what country you are traveling from (USA, France, Belgium, whatever). The uk will only allow service animals to arrive in the uk through the cabin. Other countries allow pets to travel into the country (through customs) via the passenger cabin. I think what they are saying is that not every airline will allow a pet in the cabin no matter if it is allowed in the country. I suspect the cargo rule applies in the uk because uk customs at the airports are not set up to process pets and people in the same area. Who knows? Maybe someday it will change. I am just thankful they got rid of the quarantine.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

I had my cat and dog brought over from Australia via jetpets- they were fabulous, and both arrived really safely. No problems- they flew Malaysian airlines and even got to stay in a pet hotel in Malaysia during the layover.
They are both happy and survived well, pets fly all the time, it's no big deal. cats are strong, they usually go to sleep in the cargo anyway and people check on them.
The cabin isn't much different- they would have to be put under your seat anyway, sure you can check on them but.. 
I would not do the whole long way of flying into NL and then driving over to the ferry- you are prolonging the trip for your pet by twice as long at least= and all for the comfort so you can check on them? if they are in cargo on plane, how is it different to a cargo on a ferry.

Also you would need to get your pet cleared via Dutch customs in order to take it outside the airport.
If you're that concerned get a pet transport company like jetpest or skypets.
But prolonging the trip for you cats this long is just cruel in my opinion! not to mention the travel time from Schipol by train to the port to catch the ferry- on a Dutch train and with your luggage. poor cats


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Nicky29- I think having our cat travel in cargo will be the least stressful for her. She freaks out in the small carrier in the car. It would be a miserable flight for both her and every other person on the plane. We want to have her go direct flight to minimize the trauma even further. 

I think the concern for every pet parent is that there is always the risk of pets getting lost somewhere just like luggage or that they are left unattended or heat or breathing concerns. At least on the ferry you put them in cargo yourself and you can check on them anytime. I have personally never put a pet through cargo before but I can imagine I will be a nervous wreck during the flight. Our kitty will not take the same flight as us. We want to get settled into our place first before having her arrive. We will stay in a hotel for a few days upon arrival so we can go buy our furnishings and get moved in.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> "Within Europe" would not include flights between the US and UK.



I called KLM and they confirmed that "Yes" they are allowed on ALL flights including those between the US and Europe in ECONOMY class.

So if Multicanyon's info is correct cats can fly in cabin from the US to the UK on KLM.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

I understand your concern- but I've never heard of that happening- especially if you pay a specific pet travel company to do it for you- they are experts with this- and know how to get them through in and out quickly. 
Taking them yourself is actually worse- because you don't know the ins and out of the EU paperwork, much less the UK , and if you forgot to do something small and tiny or the wrong vaccine whatever, they will just put your pet in quarantine and there's nothing you can do about it. Europe is also not as efficient as the US in a lot of things, so arguing with customs people would get you nowhere if something went wrong because you were given the wrong info.
I understand your concern, i was the same until friends in the airline industry and people at Jetpets explained it to me. my pets were fine, i was a nervous wreck when they traveled but thanks to the awesome people at jetpets- and i've never heard a bad word from anyone who used them - they were sent from Au to NL with no trouble.

Good luck to you is all I can say, I live in NL and travel frequently around Europe (every fortnight) and the incompetence of the place when it comes to day to day things like this is mind blowing. I would much rather have experts take care of my babies for me.

You do realise you have to get your pets to clear Dutch customs right? and they NEED the rabies vaccine with bloodwork. We got told in AU by the Dutch embassy they didn't. When jetpets did it for our cat and insisted that they were wrong. And guess what, JetPets were right..when they arrived if they hadn't had that, they would have been held in quarantine.


Good luck!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I couldn't find any information on the defra site that indicates and change in the uk border rules of pets only arriving in cargo at the border. I even read through all the news and press releases for the year? I am very confused. Did uk border agency change the rules or no?


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Nicky29 are you referring to the OP or to me?

If me, we have not decided what route we are taking with our pets, I doubt very seriously we would ever go through the Netherlands to get to UK to bypass the cargo hold, our cat is TOO fat to even fly in the cabin with her weight and the weight of the carrier combined .

I was just responding as to one airline that allows pets in the cabin.

Lovestravel-

I have no idea, I hope they do change it, would make it easier on us, dog could travel in cabin and cat in cargo. But we have at least another year to worry about this.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> I couldn't find any information on the defra site that indicates and change in the uk border rules of pets only arriving in cargo at the border. I even read through all the news and press releases for the year? I am very confused. Did uk border agency change the rules or no?


From the Defra website:

"It is a commercial decision for individual airlines to determine whether pets are allowed to travel in the passenger cabin."

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/quarantine/transporting/


While KLM may allow pets in cabin, most other airlines have elected to limit pet transport to cargo.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

nyclon said:


> From the Defra website:
> 
> "It is a commercial decision for individual airlines to determine whether pets are allowed to travel in the passenger cabin."
> 
> ...


that is very confusing because that information is only under the pets going into quarantine section. all of the other sections state that only service animals are allowed to enter the UK in the passenger cabin. It would be strange if the rule only applied to pets that were going directly to quarantine. I am going to email our pet transport company and defra to see if I can get clarification.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> that is very confusing because that information is only under the pets going into quarantine section. all of the other sections state that only service animals are allowed to enter the UK in the passenger cabin. It would be strange if the rule only applied to pets that were going directly to quarantine. I am going to email our pet transport company and defra to see if I can get clarification.


Oops! My bad! I'm sorry, it's a confusing navigation system and you are absolutely right. That link applies to pets going into quarantine.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> From the Defra website:
> 
> "It is a commercial decision for individual airlines to determine whether pets are allowed to travel in the passenger cabin."
> 
> ...


I am really not sure what the argument is, KLM allows it, so if Defra allows it now, (not saying they do,I have no idea, OP seems to think that the rule has changed), then an option for an AIRLINE that ALLOWS pets in cabin with restrictions is KLM. :hippie:


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I emailed defra and got an automated response saying it will be 15 working days before they respond to my question. LOL!

You would think in this day of so much information available on the internet the answer would be easily found. Seems to make things more confusing at times.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Maltoo said:


> I am really not sure what the argument is, KLM allows it, so if Defra allows it now, (not saying they do,I have no idea, OP seems to think that the rule has changed), then an option for an AIRLINE that ALLOWS pets in cabin with restrictions is KLM. :hippie:


Defra doesn't allow it. From the Defra website:

"On some air routes, registered assistance dogs may travel in the cabin. *Other dogs, cats and ferrets will travel as cargo.*"

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/routes/

We'll have to wait for the OP to clarify, but the Defra website only indicates that pets headed for quarantine can be transported in cabin at the airline's discretion.




> I called KLM and they confirmed that "Yes" they are allowed on ALL flights including those between the US and Europe in ECONOMY class.


I don't think the UK is generally included as "in Europe" and the KLM website refers you to a link to check rules for travelling to, from or within the EU and to a separate link for to the UK.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Defra doesn't allow it. From the Defra website:
> 
> "On some air routes, registered assistance dogs may travel in the cabin. *Other dogs, cats and ferrets will travel as cargo.*"
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought it meant but again since the OP indicated the rule had recently changed with information obtained upon direct communication with defra which they have not added to the website. I think the term 'europe' does not mean 'uk' which has its own rules. When we first started investigating we found more than one airline that would allow pets in the cabin to europe as long as the flight was no more than 8 hours in length. I am sure the airlines that allow it to other european countries would be happy to do the same to the UK if the rules would allow it.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> Thats what I thought it meant but again since the OP indicated the rule had recently changed with information obtained upon direct communication with defra which they have not added to the website. I think the term 'europe' does not mean 'uk' which has its own rules. When we first started investigating we found more than one airline that would allow pets in the cabin to europe as long as the flight was no more than 8 hours in length. I am sure the airlines that allow it to other european countries would be happy to do the same to the UK if the rules would allow it.


exactly.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The Defra website says it's up to each airline whether to accept pets in the cabin. At the moment most airlines will not take pets in cabin for transatlantic flights.


We called nearly all the approved airlines for travel with pets into the UK (approved airlines on Defra website) and not one would carry in cabin , even for intra Europe/European cities into the UK. So we are using a combo of flying into another EU country and then approved ferry into Harwich. Note: not all approved ferries routes allow walk on (foot passengers) so check if you are not driving and are foot passengers.


----------



## Darija (Oct 8, 2012)

You should Contact Moving Company they will arrange all paperwork and do the move hassle free for the owner and the pet. Look up for Move One Relocations, they have special department for Pet Relocation.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> We called nearly all the approved airlines for travel with pets into the UK (approved airlines on Defra website) and not one would carry in cabin , even for intra Europe/European cities into the UK. So we are using a combo of flying into another EU country and then approved ferry into Harwich. Note: not all approved ferries routes allow walk on (foot passengers) so check if you are not driving and are foot passengers.


So, your cats are going into quarantine? 

Also, I think more correctly they are approved *routes*, not approved airlines and the routes are for the transport via cargo.

From the Defra site:

"Approved routes and transport companies
The following routes and transport companies may be used to bring pet dogs, cats and ferrets into the UK. On some air routes, registered assistance dogs may travel in the cabin. Other dogs, cats and ferrets will travel as cargo.

Routes by sea and rail 
Routes by air "

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/routes/


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> So, your cats are going into quarantine?
> 
> Also, I think more correctly they are approved *routes*, not approved airlines and the routes are for the transport via cargo.
> 
> ...


Why would my cats be going into Quarantine? They have their EU passports and rabies shots in place?? What are you talking about? Rather than moving them in cargo I choose to do an alternative route tomorrow finding a route and means of transportation allowed and approved by Defra, air from Copenhagen to Amsterdam then ferry to Harwich.

Aren't approved airlines approved "companies"? 

The ferry routes in different European countries may be approved by Defra, but the ferry companies themselves may not allow foot passengers to move pets on their ferries and only allow passengers driving cars to have pets on board their ferries. 

What have I said that makes it so difficult to understand?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

MultiCrayon said:


> Well, I spent all day researching this issue. Even though the UK authorities Defra told me that one month ago, they have changed the law and now pets can travel via air in cabin and don't have to go through cargo (previously, cargo was the only option INTO the UK)airlines are slow to react and none would take in cabin cats into the UK.
> 
> I must mention that the laws on pet importation have been relaxed quite a bit lately.
> 
> ...


This is what is causing everyone confusion. You mention that defra told you a month ago the law had changed and now pets can travel via air in the cabin. This is in contradiction to all the information that anyone else can find.

As far as we can tell from the information posted on the defra site these are the rules:

via air- pets must enter the uk through cargo UNLESS they are service animals or going directly into quarantine in which they can travel in the passenger cabin.

I think the question everyone has is that you indicate you had direct communication with defra in which they told you the law had changed. did you talk to them and what did they say?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Why would my cats be going into Quarantine? They have their EU passports and rabies shots in place?? What are you talking about? Rather than moving them in cargo I choose to do an alternative route tomorrow finding a route and means of transportation allowed and approved by Defra, air from Copenhagen to Amsterdam then ferry to Harwich.
> 
> Aren't approved airlines approved "companies"?
> 
> ...


Earlier in the thread you indicated that you had been in contact with Defra about a possible rule change to allow pets to travel in cabin. Nothing on the website gives makes any reference to this and in fact the only mention of being able to travel in cabin is at the discretion of the airline and ONLY if the pet is going into quarantine. Perhaps you misunderstood the Defra website. As I noted directly from the website only registered assistance dogs may travel in the cabin, all others must travel in CARGO. The approved companies and routes are approved to transport pets via CARGO. 

So, I think anyone following this thread is wondering where you got the idea that you were going to be able to transport your pets in cabin.

x-posted with lovestravel I am not the only one confused.....


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

We are starting to research bringing our two kitties with us US-UK sometime between March and June next year (depending on how long it takes us to get settled). They just went in for their shots and I brought the DEFRA information with me to chat with the vet, who then put it back on me that I am responsible for letting them know what to do.

So, in light of all this and the fact that the cats will probably have to be shipped cargo from Chicago to London without us, I thought I would use a pet travel agent. Those who have used them, can you offer any thoughts on the following questions:

a) How early did you start working with them?
b) How much (roughly) was the cost and how was it broken down?
c) Any chance to put both in the same (larger) kennel to travel (our fearless and poised girl kitten would definitely calm down her big baby brother who cries in the car nonstop)?

I would prefer to get them on to BA, so I was pleased to see that someone else had had success.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I moved my dog from San Francisco to Stoke on Trent last June. I decided to use Pet Relocation (pet relocation.com) and they were fabulous. It was expensive but a huge hunk of the charge was the flight and import fee. I also had their agent transport my dog from LHR to Stoke, but you can pick them up yourself. You just might have to wait hours until they are cleared by a vet. My dog was ten and had no problems whatsoever, and got out of the crate as though he'd just been in a long car ride. I used BA. The pet agents said they are by far the best airline for pet travel as their staff are well trained and very compassionate with the animals. They get them out and walk them, let them relief themselves etc.
I think the cost was about $3500 with the airline and import fees about 2k, and the ride to Stoke from airport about $400. A lot of money but they did everything, including walking the vet through everything, taking the paperwork from the vets to the government agency in Sacramento and waiting for it to be signed. You could do it all yourself but will involve some running around.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok- got a direct answer from defra:

Thank you for your email received 3rd October 2012 regarding the import of your pet into the UK from the USA, under the Pets Travel Sheme (PETS),

To clarify, entry into the UK must be via an authorised airline (from any airport, in any country) into UK airports on the airline’s existing RMOPs (Required Method of Operation), an approved ferry company or Eurotunnel Shuttle Service, Please see the web-link below for more information -
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/routes/

Pet owners are advised to check all proposed travel arrangements with the carrier (transport company), before booking the trip to the UK as they may have their own additional conditions of travel. These conditions may include a health declaration for your pet.

Currently, pets travelling to the UK by air, travel as manifest cargo, unless they are a registered assistance dog entering with an approved airline, on a route that permits them to travel in the cabin. It is not a Defra requirement that pets travel as manifest cargo, the method of travel with an airline is dependent on the agreement (RMOP) that the carrier has made and pet owners should discuss this with their chosen carrier before travelling.

Pleasae note, pets may travel via other listed countries provided the journey that actually brings the pet into the UK is with an authorised carrier.

For further information on how to prepare your pet under the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS), including listed countries, documentary requirements and approved routes and carriers, please see the link below:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/

Yours sincerely
Administration Officer
Communications
Specialist Service Centre for Import
Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency (AHVLA)
Ground Floor
Redwing House
Colchester Road
Hedgerows Business Park
Chelmsford
Essex
CM2 5PB


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, 

been following this as planning on bringing my cat to the UK from US next summer. Has anyone been able to book their cat on a flight to travel in the cabin? This thread has been very confusing and even the letter above is not that clear!

Thanks


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We did not even try that route. We didn't want our cat to arrive in the uk until we could actually move into our place which was a week later. We used pet express and she flew British airways direct from dallas. Our current vet was USDA certified so they handled all the immunizations, exams, paperwork, boarding at their facility while waiting, etc. Pet express made sure everything was in order and sent it in as well as booking the flight and taking her to the airport. We had them arrange for pickup on the other end which I am glad they did because it took about 4 hours for her to clear customs at heathrow.

Our cat arrived in great condition. She was a little nervous when I first let her out of the crate but settled in quickly. We had not seen her in a week and had never boarded her before so she was very happy to see us. 

Pet express was great. They had the people who were handling our cat personally call us and give us their cell phone numbers so we could check on her anytime. They kept us informed throughout the entire process as well. I would definitely use them again to move our cat. We are very happy to have our baby with us.


----------

